
Global Honeybee Deaths Have Been Blamed on the Wrong Culprit All Along - rmason
https://www.inverse.com/article/52843-whats-killing-the-bees-really-i-mean-it
======
sigmaprimus
Varroosis and mite infections in general are well known and treatable
diseases. The headline is a bit misleading, it sounds like a cause for colony
collapse disorder has been found, which it hasn't. Good to see scientists
working on and publishing research on anything bees though.

